# how to derail a train



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend sent this, very interesting
hope the url is right
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-8gV4DJZUw&feature=relmfu


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I really wish you wouldn't have made that public. 

JJ's gonna get wind of it and I think he has connections for C4.... 

We'll need to add extra security at the 10th Anniversay Run...


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If at first you don't suceed, try, try again. This would add a whole new dimension to having an open house on the 4th of July. 

Stan - we'll just make JJ take the first run each morning riding on the 1" layout.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It is actually amazing how hard it is to derail..or damage a Baldwin engine. 

though, I am sure if you blew a short section of rail then moved even one end out of line, you would get more spectacular results with less powder!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I amazed that they didn't take the 30 seconds to conclude; do it on a curve instead of a straight section and that gap can be awefully small to derail it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Goes to show ya our gov is not even smart enough to figure out how to derail a train. They should have hired some experts that work for the RR and they sure could have provided them with some good info. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They just needed JJ to be there, that train would have leaped off the tracks on it's own. 

;-) 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 26 Oct 2011 01:38 PM 
I amazed that they didn't take the 30 seconds to conclude; do it on a curve instead of a straight section and that gap can be awefully small to derail it. 

Yep just blow a section of the outside rail on a curve. Thats the way Le Resistance did it in Dubya Dubya 2. Preferably on a visually impared section where the break wouldn't be seen until too late. Of course the French were using time delay charges so they wouldn't blow until the train was right on top of the charges. Or you just give JJ the RC controller.


----------

